# The Weather And Planting.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Successful Farming. Hurry up and wait.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agriculture.com/weather/news/cold-wet-weather-will-continue-to-slow-down-planting


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Finally done.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

swmnhay said:


> Finally done.


Yep...

During planting season I was running the disk and rolling basket behind the Case 4890 flat out trying to get urea disked in and stay ahead of the planters... I pulled into an 80 acre farm and started disking, ran for about 15 or 20 minutes and got a call-- "drop the disk and basket off and get over here-- I need a tug..." BIL had buried the 8640 and 12/23 row 1780 planter in a mud hole... when that heavy sucker goes down, it GOES DOWN! Anyway, I unhitched and drove back a couple miles, gave him a tug, came back to the field, hitched up, and got back after it. I ran the rest of the field nonstop, about 6 hours worth. Didn't even need to pee... Got finished, folded up, drove the rig home, parked, climbed down... My back was bothering me some and I shifted around in the seat some, but I must've been hunched wrong or something. I climbed down and within a few minutes my back "locked up" and I could barely get in the pickup to go back to the house... I was so screwed up I could barely get up off the couch. Took a shower and that helped a little, but my back was just locked up solid and very twingy... I took one of my SIL's muscle relaxers she had left over from a couple years back when she broke her arm, drank plenty of water, and went to bed. After staggering upstairs and gingerly sitting down on the bed, I basically went to lay down and just flopped back-- Called my wife to see how she and Keira were doing and told her, "I sure hope that pill works, because if it doesn't I can't even get up from this bed..." It worked. I took one of those pills a year or two ago after driving up and my neck locked up solid, and I swear I could have done cartwheels the next morning...

Sucks not being 25 anymore...

Later! OL J R


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

It sucks not being 35, 45 or 55 anymore too JR....


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

somedevildawg said:


> It sucks not being 35, 45 or 55 anymore too JR....


Yep...

Heal up fast and good luck.

I'm like you-- try not to take ANY pill at all (let alone see a sawbones) unless I'm getting carried out feet first (and hopefully not getting planted).

I had to take one of my wife's Tylenol 3's that they gave her when she broke her elbow in three places sliding down the back steps on her butt one morning; I held out as long as I could when I had my last kidney stone but after a few hours of suffering with no improvement I finally took one... I still remember hurting but it was fuzzy and "out there" somewhere and I didn't notice it so much... I remember I laughed before I fell asleep-- I saw all these equations and I remember thinking I saw the secret of the universe but I couldn't decipher any of it... Woke up and the kidney stone was gone. Kinda weird but funny at the same time.

I was gonna wish you happy journeys with your pills after your neck surgery but since you mentioned yall have had problems with those sorts of things in the past, I'll just wish you a speedy recovery as pain and dope free as possible!

Later! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

somedevildawg said:


> It sucks not being 35, 45 or 55 anymore too JR....


And how come nobody makes a friggin' air-ride seat that will fit a utility tractor? Those stupid TSC seats SUCK!!! I think I'm gonna make my own using a car air-shock absorber...

My Dad (before he passed), brother, and I are all "big guys" and the springs were never enough on those even with them turned 'all the way up' and I got sick and tired of the hammering I took "bottoming out" the seat on rough ground... I found that wedging an old "beehive" spring from a Farmall M seat underneath the regular tractor seat and the base gave enough extra "support" to stop almost all the bottoming out... Thankfully Jay worked at the tractor salvage at the time and I had a ready supply of beehive springs-- they just threw 99% of them out...

Later! OL J R : )


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

We are going to finish seeding tomorrow. We have been working between all of the rain storms, having to go to my son's graduation, and dad's heart attack. We finally got the last field fertilized yesterday, and have been waiting on the Clutch for our Melroe drill; was ordered on Tuesday and it came today, and have been installed.

JAA Enterprises are johnny on the spot when it comes to sending parts out.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

luke strawwalker said:


> Yep...
> 
> Heal up fast and good luck.
> 
> ...


I don't take em cause they don't work. Norco and Tramidil are jokes. Flexiril helps a teeny tiny bit, after getting rear ended I doubles the muscle relaxers up, 20mg in the morning, 20 at night, never even yawned. The wife had some 500mg Vicodins leftover after her open heart surgery. 2 or 3 of those and a six pack takes the edge off pretty good.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I bet it does Marty, you should be very careful self medicating with opioids......most especially when mixing with alcohol, you may not wake up.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> I bet it does Marty, you should be very careful self medicating with opioids......most especially when mixing with alcohol, you may not wake up.


Actually tends to have the opposite effect, couldn't sleep if I wanted to.


----------

